# Hearing Voices



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

any advice? I takemeds for it but it started hearing them again last night, and i had to listen to them for 2 hours, usually this isn't a problem but i needed to go to sleep and i took the meds last night, so why are they coming back, why now? they weren't bad they were just very random and disjointed


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

prplchknz said:


> any advice? I takemeds for it but it started hearing them again last night, and i had to listen to them for 2 hours, usually this isn't a problem but i needed to go to sleep and i took the meds last night, so why are they coming back, why now? they weren't bad they were just very random and disjointed


Assuming that you're very serious, just private message me...


----------



## LotusBlossom (Apr 2, 2011)

how do they sound like? what were they saying? could you make out what they were saying???


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

Have the meds helped before?
I'm wondering if maybe your body chemistry is adjusting to the medication and that is why it is back.

Voices are an annoyance, but if they are becoming intrusive, you should probably call your physician.
Actually, you should call your physician even so.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

Kayness said:


> how do they sound like? what were they saying? could you make out what they were saying???


They were loud they hurt my ears. yeah i could make at what they were saying at the time but now i don't remember. oh and when i was driving a lady on a billboard waggled her eyebrows at me it was so weird. the main voice was a males voice i do remember that.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

Disfigurine said:


> Have the meds helped before?
> I'm wondering if maybe your body chemistry is adjusting to the medication and that is why it is back.
> 
> Voices are an annoyance, but if they are becoming intrusive, you should probably call your physician.
> Actually, you should call your physician even so.


 I see her on thursday I'll bring it up then. Also I've been taking them 4-5 months


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

prplchknz said:


> I see her on thursday I'll bring it up then. Also I've been taking them 4-5 months


Hang in there, then.
They might have to up the dosage.

That is what I hate about medication. If it actually works, it is only temporary.

I don't know what else you can do about the voices in the meantime.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

Disfigurine said:


> Hang in there, then.
> They might have to up the dosage.
> 
> That is what I hate about medication. If it actually works, it is only temporary.
> ...


I started hearing transient ones a week ago but ignored them thinking it was a fluke, because i've had delusions when the meds were working and there was added stress. I thought vampires were after me, I was so scared a vampire was going to get me walking around one night and was convinced every stranger i saw was a vampire. i wasn't scared of logical things like murders,kidnappers, or rapists. Just vampires. I can't have this happen now i'm suppose to start school on thursday


----------



## Disfigurine (Jan 1, 2011)

Can you reschedule to see her sooner?

Do you have anyone you can trust to help you counter all of this?
Reminding you that it isn't real, etc.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

Disfigurine said:


> Can you reschedule to see her sooner?
> 
> Do you have anyone you can trust to help you counter all of this?
> Reminding you that it isn't real, etc.


probably not, this was the earliest appointment i could get over a week ago when they had to cancel my last appointment because the building being closed


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

I remember something, one of them went "Hello, is anybody there?" and I answered "yes" and they stopped for the night.


----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Could be a stress trigger, since you'll be starting school soon. Check out some online support groups in the meantime to help you get through this.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

perhaps, i only heard them once today and that was for less than 30 seconds, maybe they're gone?


----------



## ShadowComet (Aug 14, 2011)

schizophrenia, ever heard of it? you're looking at a very early stage of it. Now the causes of which are: Stress, auto-Immune diseases, Vitamin K deficiency (you are eating your carrots and salads right?), a sudden and severe case of the flu, measles, chicken-pox, the black plague, Parkinson disease, advanced case of the common cold, dehydration (you are drinking enough water in a day yes?), food poisoning, heavy metal toxicity, small pox, clamidia, Tuberculosis, Hepatitis A B C and D, and a whole lot of other things.

So, lets talk about the less severe ones.

Stress: Take a leave of absence, if you obtain a doctors note, you can take it, and not be fired/expelled.

Dehydration: (Will also help with Flu and common cold) Drink pleanty of fluids.

Heavy Metal Toxicity: (which could be from the water, in which case take bottled water or change companies if you are already a bottle water fan) Will likely be Mercury, and they will test for it first if that is the case, and is easily solved.

Vitamin K Deficiency: Eat more vegetables, not like, super load up on them, but eat salads, carrots, tomatoes and such, enough to fill between 1/2 to 1 cup, or more depending on how much you eat in a day.

Now, should it be an onset of indeterminable schizophrenia, it will likely be a genetic flaw, which will put you on medication, and the ending of which will always be institutionalization, as it will always get worse, maybe give you a break every now and then, but we're talking months to years breaks, and then re-assert itself.

If you are wondering how I know all this stuff, it is because I had to look it up one time from my brother teasing me with it, so I looked it up and made it so he couldn't bother me with it anymore. But then I look at ALL the possible causes, AND what it actually looks like. I won't bore you with those details, but the doctor you go and see will know better than I will, as said doctor will actually get to SEE you, and not look at what you type over a forum.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

ShadowComet said:


> schizophrenia, ever heard of it? you're looking at a very early stage of it. Now the causes of which are: Stress, auto-Immune diseases, Vitamin K deficiency (you are eating your carrots and salads right?), a sudden and severe case of the flu, measles, chicken-pox, the black plague, Parkinson disease, advanced case of the common cold, dehydration (you are drinking enough water in a day yes?), food poisoning, heavy metal toxicity, small pox, clamidia, Tuberculosis, Hepatitis A B C and D, and a whole lot of other things.
> 
> So, lets talk about the less severe ones.
> 
> ...


 actually i'm schizoaffective not schizophrenic


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

haven't come back i think i'm in the clear, fingers crossed


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

ugh! but they were very minor and not as severe as the other night, but still ugh!

I told my therapist she suggested i call my psychiatrist and mention that i'm having breakthrough symptoms and find out if my meds need to be adjusted or not

should i call or not i'm seeing her like the 21st can't it wait?


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

@prplchknz

I hope you can get seen ASAP.

It sounds like you're hearing the voices when you're alone. Is this usually true? Would it be possible for you to stick with others until you're able to get seen and treated?


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

not really, i was suppose to call a week ago just haven't found the courage.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

turns out i was also having small cases of mania, like lasting for a half hour at most. which is weird because i don't get manic, so it has to be one of the drugs causing it.


----------



## wearslabcoats (Jan 18, 2012)

In another thread you indicated that your parents might be divorcing. This sounds like a huge stress trigger. Has this ever happened before when you were in a stressful emotional situation? If during normal day-to-day life you don't hear voices, but now all the sudden you hear them it might be because you're unsure of how to emotionally process this kind of information.

My own parents are divorced and it caused a lot of stress on me when it occurred.

Hope you can get the help you need!


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

wearslabcoats said:


> In another thread you indicated that your parents might be divorcing. This sounds like a huge stress trigger. Has this ever happened before when you were in a stressful emotional situation? If during normal day-to-day life you don't hear voices, but now all the sudden you hear them it might be because you're unsure of how to emotionally process this kind of information.
> 
> My own parents are divorced and it caused a lot of stress on me when it occurred.
> 
> Hope you can get the help you need!


well we don't know if they're getting divorced, or if it was said out of anger. and the voices happened before i was told so i don't know


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

i'm super paranoid right now, a voice just said they all must die i don;t know what that means, and than my keyboard stopped working 
and i could hear a heart beat earlier. I wish this wasn't happening, i'm scared to sleep because i don't want to die.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

i don't really know if you're being serious right now, but you were helpful in my thread, so i'll be helpful in yours

Could your medications be causing auditory hallucinations? are you sure it isn't stress? After my son died, i kept hearing his heart monitor go off in random places....grocery store...bathroom. I would definitely let your doctor know right away. If one of your meds is causing auditory episodes it could be you need to switch.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

no its my illness that causes voices.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

well don't let anxiety stop you from calling your doctor. Remember, anxiety is a symptom not a reality. I've had to tell myself that many times.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

i know i need to call, but i don't want my parents to know i'm hearing voices again and they haven;t really been out of the house enough for me to call.


----------



## Georgii (Jul 31, 2011)

prplchknz said:


> [I am hearing voices], any advice? I take medications for it but I started hearing them again last night, and I had to listen to them for 2 hours. Usually, this isn't a problem but I needed to go to sleep and I took the meds last night, so why are they coming back, why now? They weren't bad they were just very random and disjointed.


Auditory hallucinations (and psychosis in general) are treated with neuroleptics. It seems you have developed resistance towards your medication. It is *strictly* advisable to see a psychiatrist at the nearest time possible.



prplchknz said:


> They were loud. They hurt my ears. Yeah, I could make at what they were saying at the time, but now I don't remember. Oh and when I was driving a lady on a billboard waggled her eyebrows at me it was so weird. The main voice was a male's voice, I do remember that.


Your symptoms will only be worse if you remain on your current dose of medication. Later on, you would lose control. Therefore, I advise you to see your psychiatrist.



prplchknz said:


> I started hearing transient ones a week ago but ignored them thinking it was a fluke, because i've had delusions when the meds were working and there was added stress. I thought vampires were after me, I was so scared a vampire was going to get me walking around one night and was convinced every stranger I saw was a vampire. I wasn't scared of logical things like murders, kidnappers, or rapists. Just vampires. I can't have this happen now I'm supposed to start school on thursday.


I will not issue an explanation of the possible causes of why might your disorder spiked up again. I have not seen you as my patient, and do not have enough information to issue that. However, what I can tell you is that you are _not supposed_ to ignore even the slightest symptoms, because your illness is extremely serious when untreated.



prplchknz said:


> I told my therapist she suggested I call my psychiatrist and mention that I'm having breakthrough symptoms and find out if my meds need to be adjusted or not.
> 
> Should I call or not? I'm seeing her like the 21st. Can't it wait?


*NO. You absolutely CANNOT wait.* It is urgent that you call her as soon as you can.



prplchknz said:


> Turns out i was also having small cases of mania, like lasting for half an hour at most, which is weird because I don't get manic, so it has to be one of the drugs causing it.


Despite having medical and psychiatric personnel on board, PersonalityCafe is incapable of providing you the professional support required. I kindly advise you to inform your psychiatrist about this.



ShadowComet said:


> Schizophrenia, ever heard of it? You're looking at a very early stage of it. Now the causes of which are: Stress, Auto-Immune Diseases, Vitamin K deficiency (you are eating your carrots and salads, right?), a sudden and severe case of the flu, measles, chicken-pox, the black plague, Parkinson disease, advanced case of the common cold, dehydration (you are drinking enough water in a day, yes?), food poisoning, heavy metal toxicity, small pox, clamidia, Tuberculosis, Hepatitis A, B, C and D, and a whole lot of other things.
> 
> […]
> 
> ...


I understand that you were trying to help. However, please *refrain* from issuing unsupported diagnoses over message boards. A lot of the information provided in that post is inaccurate and requires professional validation.

It is important for you to refrain from issuing diagnoses because: 1) you do not have the sufficient medical, or psychological training, 2) you may be faulted in providing inaccurate information, and 3) you do not know, or have enough information about the person in question. I am a psychologist, and in such serious cases of “rescue calls” over message boards, the maximum I would do is strictly urge the person to re-assess the situation with his or her appointed physician.



prplchknz said:


> I'm super paranoid right now, a voice just said they all must die. I don't know what that means, and than my keyboard stopped working
> and I could hear a heartbeat earlier. I wish this wasn't happening, I'm scared to sleep because I don't want to die.


You will not die. The voices are not real, despite seeming so. Your instability will lead you to be unable to function appropriately. Please call your practitioner.



prplchknz said:


> I know I need to call, but I don't want my parents to know I'm hearing voices again; and they haven't really been out of the house enough for me to call.


Use a cellular phone. Your illness is giving you excuses not to call. Defeat it.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm defiently calling today, after what happened last night and getting zero sleep i have to call


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

I didn't call I'm a bad person I know, but i have an appointment tommorow and they wouldn't be in today.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

she upped my abilify to 30 hopefully it helps


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

I took the 30 last night feel awful today, still heard voices, it was like an intercomm in my room telling me that i was crazy.

why am i still posting about this? I don't know.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

prplchknz said:


> turns out i was also having small cases of mania, like lasting for a half hour at most. which is weird because i don't get manic, so it has to be one of the drugs causing it.


Mania? What are you bi-polar as well? I get mania a lot myself, but I have NEVER heard voices.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

The Great One said:


> Mania? What are you bi-polar as well? I get mania a lot myself, but I have NEVER heard voices.


 I am not bipolar, that's why it's weird http://www.nami.org/Template.cfm?Se...aggedPageDisplay.cfm&TPLID=54&ContentID=87235


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

prplchknz said:


> I am not bipolar, that's why it's weird


I know that I have ADD, general anxiety disorder, and Post-traumatic stress disorder. However, I don't know if I have Bi Polar disorder. I have been to two different therapists and both tell me that the two disorders can look identical. I get manic all the time.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

The Great One said:


> I know that I have ADD, general anxiety disorder, and Post-traumatic stress disorder. However, I don't know if I have Bi Polar disorder. I have been to two different therapists and both tell me that the two disorders can look identical. I get manic all the time.


yeah there's two subtypes for my illness depressive and bipolar i was dx'ed depressive but i'm wonder if its not the bipolar subtype actually


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

prplchknz said:


> yeah there's two subtypes for my illness depressive and bipolar i was dx'ed depressive but i'm wonder if its not the bipolar subtype actually


Both of my parents are bipolar and neither hear voices.


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

The Great One said:


> Both of my parents are bipolar and neither hear voices.


you''re not listening i'm schizoaffective not bipolar NAMI: National Alliance on Mental Illness | Mental Illnesses


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

> yeah there's two subtypes for my illness depressive and bipolar i was dx'ed depressive but i'm wonder if its not the bipolar subtype actually


This is what confuse me


----------



## prplchknz (Nov 30, 2010)

The Great One said:


> This is what confuse me


basically what schizoaffective is schizophrenia with a mood disorder such as bipolar or depression, so if you have it it's possible to hear voices and be manic


----------

